# 2nd set of immunisations



## RainbowDrop_x

How did you're LO react?

Olivia was completely fine after the 1st set aside from being a little bit grumpy for a day and a half but she had no reaction in the way of temperature etc.

I was just wondering what reactions (if any) did you're LO have so I can prepare myself if it does happen :flow:


----------



## littleone2010

Hi Hun, funnily enough I put a thread on here a few hours about this, my LO was fine first lot of jabs, didnt even notice that she had a temp or anything!
My baby had her second lot today and the nurse convinced me that if she was fine the first time, she would be this time.
Unfortunately all afternoon shes had terrible runs, shes been sick and been crying a lot, i was really shocked because I thought it would be plain sailing again.... This doesnt mean it will be the same for you though hun, your LO may very well be fine, I think it just depends on the individual, have some calpol on standby and some cuddles thats all you can do really, hope it goes well xxxx


----------



## Emx

Lani had a bit of a temp after the first and was absolutely fine after the second (and third, last week!).


----------



## oct-bump

My LO was fine the first, but the 2nd was bad - the rotavirus vaccine hit her pretty hard.


----------



## p3rox

Rylee had his 2nd jabs yesterday and is really struggling today :cry: He's not slept all day and is really not happy.....he's finally gone down now but i'm not sure he'll be asleep that long :nope: He wasn't really any different after the first ones and was a little star when having it done but this time he had me in tears in the surgery :cry::cry::cry: He hasn't got a temperature though but i still might ring tomorrow as that will be 48 hours.

I hope Olivia's go well :hugs:


----------



## bekkie

Bobbys second shots went worse than the first (he cried a lot more and a lot longer) but he wasn't nearly as drowsy or feverish afterward - however I did give him a bit of Tylenol almost as soon as we got home to take care of the discomfort, which probably helped in preventing the fever.

hope Olivias go well!


----------



## loulou10

lottie had a low grade feaver well what i call low grade nhs said temp is normal to have @ 37.7 ?? on first of jabs second set had the runs but other then that was fine my nurse always says give paracetomol or calpol straight after jabs to prevent feaver speak to your nurse first though for some advice hun hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## shamrockerjo

Maya was a bit grumpy after her first set, but the second one had no impact on her. She had her third set on Monday and was absolutely fine after that too.


----------



## NickyT75

My LO also cried a lot harder & longer (which actually had me in tears at the surgery too) :cry: but she didnt suffer any other ill effects like a temp or anything... 
the worst part for me was when she finally settled & went to sleep she must've dreamt about it happening coz she kept waking herself up crying/proper sobbing uncontrollably & this had never happened prior to getting the injections xx


----------



## Shining Star

I can't offer any advice as Jessica hasn't had her first set yet (Tuesday :nope:) but I just wanted to say that I hope it goes ok, I'm sure Olivia will be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## lisa9999

NickyT75 said:


> My LO also cried a lot harder & longer :cry: but didnt suffer any other ill effects like a temp or anything... the worst part for me was when she finally settled & went to sleep she must've dreamt about it happening coz she kept waking herself up crying/proper sobbing uncontrollably & this had never happened prior to getting the injections xx

Aww poor baby :cry:


Sophie was fine after her 2nd ones, she screamed really loud after her first ones, but she was ok with her 2nd


----------



## littleblonde

i just had a whole reply wrote out and my baby managed to delete it lol. Her 1st set she was very upset and cranky and hot despite calpol. She had them at 10am and it was a long day. Her 2nd i dreaded. She had them at 4pm. went to bed at 7pm before the effects could start and slept through. Next day was normal. So did same for her 3rd set and was fine as well.


----------



## Buffy71

There's no pattern really hon. H was fine after the first and second but poorly after the third. 

Horrible taking them isn't it. :hugs:


----------



## StarBlueUK

I'm not getting my daughter vaccinated until she's a bit older for various reasons. A friend of mine had her daughter vaccinated and she's been withdrawn and miserable ever since. Every baby reacts differently.


----------

